# Picture of maddie



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I would like you to meet Maddie, I called her breeder and she gave me the ok to put her picture on sm
Lucille is not going to cut her coat,:chili: the white on her nose is a little bit of hair from grooming
Maddie is doing well, she's a wonderful mommy.
I'm in love with this little girl:wub: Matilda and Maddie:wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

She is gorgeous! What a kissable little face!


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Congratulations. She is a beauty.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh boy, lucky you. She is a doll baby:wub:. Bet you can't wait to get her.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

She is beautiful Paula! I will tell you first hand, getting a retiree is the best thing ever! I couldn't love my Emma more if I had had her since she was a puppy!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

she is so beautiful


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is gorgeous, I can see why you are in love with her. She will be a great addition to your family. Just look at those beautiful eyes.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww she's adorable!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

maggieh said:


> She is beautiful!


 Thank you Maggie



Lou's Mom said:


> She is gorgeous! What a kissable little face!


 
I love her eye's and her little nose:wub:



linfran said:


> Simply beautiful!


 She looks like she has a beautiful coat, Thank you




mdbflorida said:


> Congratulations. She is a beauty.


 Mags I have to control myself, I'm getting to excited, I still have 3 months to wait:w00t:



lynda said:


> Oh boy, lucky you. She is a doll baby:wub:. Bet you can't wait to get her.


 It's going to be a L O N G three months:blush:
.


pammy4501 said:


> She is beautiful Paula! I will tell you first hand, getting a retiree is the best thing ever! I couldn't love my Emma more if I had had her since she was a puppy!


 Maddie will be our last fluff, my dream was always to experience grooming a long coat, and understanding more about the breed, Matilda has the most precious personality, she so loyal and full of love, if I'm blessed with another even close to Matilda I will be thrilled


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am so happy for you, Paula. She is a grand and wonderful beauty.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

frankie said:


> she is so beautiful


 She looks so mild mannered, :wub:we will see



wkomorow said:


> She is gorgeous, I can see why you are in love with her. She will be a great addition to your family. Just look at those beautiful eyes.


 yes Walter I noticed her eye's also, she looks like she is a little angel:wub:



Furbabies mom said:


> Aww she's adorable!!!!


 Thank you, it's going to be a long wait, but she will be worth it


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

[/QUOTE]Maddie will be our last fluff, my dream was always to experience grooming a long coat, and understanding more about the breed, Matilda has the most precious personality, she so loyal and full of love, if I'm blessed with another even close to Matilda I will be thrilled[/QUOTE]

Sounds like it's time to start collecting grooming products Paula!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

She is beautiful, Paula. You'll enjoy all the grooming, must start shopping!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Those gorgeous eyes ...
And that precious sweet nose
Her aunties and uncle will love her ...
From the top of her head ...
Down to her pretty paw toes.:wub::heart:

Paula, Maddie is gorgeous. I am so happy for you, Lorin, and Matilda. :tender: I think Matilda is going to love her new sister so much.:wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She's beautiful, Paula! I'm so happy and excited for you!:smootch:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sylie said:


> I am so happy for you, Paula. She is a grand and wonderful beauty.


 Sylvia thank you:wub:

Maddie will be our last fluff, my dream was always to experience grooming a long coat, and understanding more about the breed, Matilda has the most precious personality, she so loyal and full of love, if I'm blessed with another even close to Matilda I will be thrilled[/QUOTE]

Sounds like it's time to start collecting grooming products Paula![/QUOTE]


yes I will really need to pay attention to Hedy lol
And read all the threads I can



Madison's Mom said:


> Beautiful!


 
thank you:wub:




Dominic said:


> She is beautiful, Paula. You'll enjoy all the grooming, must start shopping!!


 
I have a few grooming things, just not shampoo's etch



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Those gorgeous eyes ...
> And that precious sweet nose
> Her aunties and uncle will love her ...
> From the top of her head ...
> ...


 
Marie, I do worry some that Matilda will be jealous, I will be watching closely
Maddie's little face:wub: 


Bonnie's Mommie said:


> She's beautiful, Paula! I'm so happy and excited for you!:smootch:


 
Linda I'm glad you are here, I miss you something terrible
:wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is lovely :wub: :wub: the time will fly, you have Christmas ahead of you. :grouphug:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Maddie is so darn cute! I'm so excited for you...I hope the time goes by quickly for you


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Maddie is a beauty for sure!


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

*Can you saw awwwwwww!!*

Paula she is so beautiful! She looks like the perfect little Maltese. 2 tons of TNT in a kissable little package of silky white!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh wow she is gorgeous! I always say Boomer is my last dog but I would love to have a little retiree. Congratulations I can't wait to see pictures of Matilda and Maddie together.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

silverhaven said:


> She is lovely :wub: :wub: the time will fly, you have Christmas ahead of you. :grouphug:


You are so right Maureen but some days seem so long:blink:



lydiatug said:


> Maddie is so darn cute! I'm so excited for you...I hope the time goes by quickly for you


I can't wait to actually hold her:wub:




sherry said:


> Maddie is a beauty for sure!


Thank you



Polly's mom said:


> Paula she is so beautiful! She looks like the perfect little Maltese. 2 tons of TNT in a kissable little package of silky white!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


Marcia she is the perfect size and look I have always dreamed of:wub: now I hope her personality will be a lot like my Matilda's:wub: 



luvsmalts said:


> Oh wow she is gorgeous! I always say Boomer is my last dog but I would love to have a little retiree. Congratulations I can't wait to see pictures of Matilda and Maddie together.


Thank you, Pat I am going to pm you
I hope Matilda and Maddie love each other at first sight:wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Paula she is so pretty :wub:


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

oh, she is such a precious little gal  :heart:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Maddie is a beautiful girl and the perfect match to your family! Matilda will love her, I'm sure. Don't worry about it, Paula. 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

She is a cutie!!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Paula she is beautiful. Many blessings she will bring. Congrats!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

sassy's mommy said:


> Paula she is so pretty :wub:


 Pat she's perfect:wub: Lucille told me she is letting her coat grow now, so you can believe I will need help, keep your phone close lol
sooo Pat have you decided on a name yet? I KNOW YOUR ON CLOUD 9



Fee said:


> oh, she is such a precious little gal  :heart:


 Thank you, she is beautiful:wub:



Alexa said:


> Maddie is a beautiful girl and the perfect match to your family! Matilda will love her, I'm sure. Don't worry about it, Paula.
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


 Alexandra when I heard her name was Maddie I though how perfect m&m:HistericalSmiley: Matilda will adjust but I am certain she will be jealous


Bailey&Me said:


> She is a cutie!!


 Thank you, can't wait to hold her:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- she's just beautiful and looks sooooooooooooooo sweet. I know that you must be counting the days till she is in your arms.

Glad to hear that she and the babies are doing well.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh Maddie is so adorable! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh heavens she is cute!!!!! So excited for you guys  !


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Paula, she is a precious little beauty! :wub: I'm so, so happy for you and can't wait until you have her home.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

You are so going to love having a Caramia baby.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Paula -- she's just beautiful and looks sooooooooooooooo sweet. I know that you must be counting the days till she is in your arms.
> 
> 
> Lynn I'm thrilled, I just wish we would be wintering in AZ I would have loved having you place her in my arms:wub:
> ...


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Paula she is absolutely beautiful and the sweetness in her face and those eyes....How utterly exciting! Hugs to you and your lovely babies!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I've been off here during the pop up ad period so just got on to see this. What a beauty Maddie is. She has such a sweet face. I think you were made for each other. I can't wait until she's home with you. :wub::chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Isn't she the sweetest? I think she looks cuddly too, bet you can't wait...now I have to look back and see how long till you get her.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Shes beautiful


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Paula she is absolutely beautiful and the sweetness in her face and those eyes....How utterly exciting! Hugs to you and your lovely babies!


 I have been told that she is very mellow:wub: and when she walks it's like she is floating:wub:. Hedy you will be getting pms from me lol



Snowbody said:


> Paula - I've been off here during the pop up ad period so just got on to see this. What a beauty Maddie is. She has such a sweet face. I think you were made for each other. I can't wait until she's home with you. :wub::chili:


 Sue, she is very mellow, loves to be loved:wub: I love her eyes and her itty bitty nose:wub:



Maglily said:


> Isn't she the sweetest? I think she looks cuddly too, bet you can't wait...now I have to look back and see how long till you get her.


 
Brenda, she will be cuddled and loved on, hope she's ready lol
I have three months before I have her, she is a new mommy of two, they need all her attention:wub: so when I get her she will be getting spoiled just right rotten:HistericalSmiley:


maltese manica said:


> Shes beautiful


 
Thank you, Lucille her breeder is growing her coat, I'm looking forward to seeing what she looks like having a topknot


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

She's so fluffy! Looks like such a sweet girl :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Paula, Maddie is absolutely beautiful! :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Paula...congrats! I'm so happy you found Maddie~she's beautiful! She is perfect...actually breathtaking and I love her name since my last malt was Maddie


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Congratulations Paula! She is really cute! I know you can't wait to have her in your home!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

mylittleleo said:


> She's so fluffy! Looks like such a sweet girl :wub:



She looks so soft:wub:, I can't wait to give her loves:wub:
:wub:


mysugarbears said:


> Paula, Maddie is absolutely beautiful! :wub:



I can't wait to see her in a topknot:wub: 



maddysmom said:


> Paula...congrats! I'm so happy you found Maddie~she's beautiful! She is perfect...actually breathtaking and I love her name since my last malt was Maddie


The breeder Lucille told me her name is Madison but she calls her Maddie, I like that name, fits her perfect.
Thank you Joanne



StevieB said:


> Congratulations Paula! She is really cute! I know you can't wait to have her in your home!



It will be fun having another here, I think Matilda gets lonely


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh Paula, what a beautiful little girl! I am so happy for you! She looks so sweet! :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She is so sweet. Congratulations! :wub: :cloud9:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

mfa said:


> Oh Paula, what a beautiful little girl! I am so happy for you! She looks so sweet! :wub:


 Thank you Florence 



Deborah said:


> She is so sweet. Congratulations! :wub: :cloud9:


 Thank you Deborah


----------

